# Mini-lathe faceplate



## Sandro (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi everybody

I thought I'd post this picture of a faceplate I made a few years ago for my mini-lathe. It was written up in Home Shop Machinist in the July/August 2011 issue.

I cut out the disc with a hacksaw and did all the machining on my mini-lathe and mini-mill. It took a while but I got through it. Haven't used it yet, But I'm sure I will one day.

Sandro Di Filippo


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 19, 2012)

Sandro, I always admire people who are willing to hacksaw out a round plate like that, or any other labor intensive hand method of doing something many of us take for granted with power tools.

Your faceplate looks nice. I assume you trued it up after mounting on the spindle. Thought of anodizing it?


----------



## Sandro (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Tony

I've always liked using hand tools if given the choice, it's nice to work at a slower pace than my day job demands. I sometimes think that hand tools can give you a lot more control over your project since it's easier to control a hacksaw or file and remove just enough material in just the right spot.

I machined it all over on the lathe so I'm sure that it's running true, though haven't needed to check it yet. I kind of like it in the natural finish, anodizing looks good, but scratches are to visible.

Thanks for the compliment.

Sandro Di Filippo


----------

